# coral



## sillyzoedog (Jul 6, 2008)

is there any concerns of compatibility with coral and fish? do certain types do better together or are certain types incompatible?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

There are several issues of compatibility. Some fish eat corals, some corals sting other corals, some corals use chemical warfare against others.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I will expand...

There are also water quality compatibility issues. There are many fish in the marine hobby that will tolerate fluctuating and less than ideal water parameters. Most corals will not tolerate such environments. Additionally, most corals will not thrive under stand aquarium lighting.


----------



## sillyzoedog (Jul 6, 2008)

where can i find the best info on coral for a beginner?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You're off to a good start! I would suggest reading as much information as you can. Internet forums are an excellent source of information, just be careful to filter the good from the bad.

On the book side, a must read is the series co-authored by Jullian Sprung and Charles Delbeck. Every respectable LFS has them. You will also find them at your local library. 

You will also want a good field guide to corals that you can take with you to the LFS. Eric Borneman has a nice book for a reasonable price.

Finally, there are many good internet monthly magazine publications. Here are a couple that i enjoy:
http://www.reefkeeping.com/index.htm
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2008/6/


----------



## Andrewprime1 (Jan 4, 2008)

asira.com (coral care classification and pictures)
Wetwebmedia.com (huge database of everything saltwater) 
Garf.org (Eco-friendly coral propagation and such)
reefcentral.com (best site I have found for marine fish tanks on the web)

great sites, really


----------

